# Nezwerkscan um PCs zu inventarisieren



## Munch (10. April 2011)

Hallo,
ich plane momentan eine BSI-Grundschutzanlayse und hierbei sollen an die 1000 Clients in das GSTool inventarisiert werden. Die Idee dabei ist es, einfach alle Clients mittels eines Netzwerkscanns aufzunehmen (Vorerst geht es nur um die Aufnahme des Clientnamens). Ist sowas möglich? Welche Tools werkzeug könnt ihr emphelen? Windows bevorzugt aber auch gerne Unix...

Grüße
Jan


----------



## Muepe32 (10. April 2011)

Die Clients sind in einem lokalen Netzwerk? Und sind sie ständig verbunden oder musst du erst noch herausfinden unter welchen Netzwerkadressen ein Client bereit wäre?


----------



## Munch (10. April 2011)

Sie sind in einem lokalen Netzwerk, ja. Die Netzwerkadressen sind nicht umbedingt bekannt, nur wenige...


----------

